# Sejam de quem for(em)...



## Portvcale

Olá, pessoal!

Estará sempre correcto dizer (e porquê):

- Com o verbo "ser": «Teremos de confiscar todas as peças, sejam de quem forem é indiferente» *e* «... sejam de quem for é indiferente»

- Com o verbo "pertencer": «Teremos de confiscar todas as peças, pertençam a quem pertecerem é indiferente» *e* «... pertençam a quem pertencer é indiferente»

Obrigado.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Em ambos os casos, tanto faz o infinitivo ficar no plural como no singular. Acho, porém, que o primeiro exemplo soa melhor no singular (_for_), e o segundo, no plural (_pertencerem_). É uma questão de ouvido e, portanto, subjetiva, pois depende do estilo de cada um. 

Por outro lado, eu me arriscaria a dizer que o complemento "é indiferente" parece redundante. Ambas as frases poderiam ser reduzidas a: 

- «Teremos de confiscar todas as peças, sejam de quem for.» 
- «Teremos de confiscar todas as peças, pertençam a quem pertencerem.» 

Caso prefira, por uma questão de ênfase, usar a palavra "indiferente", a frase poderia ser reescrita desta maneira:

- «Teremos de confiscar todas as peças, é indiferente a quem pertençam.» (Ou: "não importa a quem pertençam.")


----------



## jazyk

É necessário _forem_. Aqui não temos o infinitivo pessoal (que seria serem), é futuro do subjuntivo: sejam (elas) de quem (elas) forem. Não é questão de opinião.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> É necessário _forem_. Aqui não temos o infinitivo pessoal (que seria serem), é futuro do subjuntivo: sejam (elas) de quem (elas) forem. Não é questão de opinião.


Faz todo o sentido do mundo estas explicações do Jazyk. Por este "cordão", podemos ter uma idéia de que o Google nem sempre é uma boa referência, pois pesquisei ambas as formas, isto é, "sejam de quem forem" e "sejam de quem for", e os respectivos resultados indico a seguir:
A primeira -> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente *492* páginas em português sobre "sejam de quem forem". 
A segunda -> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente *1.470 *páginas em português sobre "sejam de quem for". 

Vou re-educar meus ouvidos, pois soava-me melhor a segunda alternativa...


----------



## maralto

Jazyk tem toda a razão, a forma _forem_ não é um infinitivo, é o futuro do conjuntivo; estas frases, com um duplo conjuntivo, pedem sempre a declinação dos dois verbos, pois existem dois sujeitos, embora omissos:
*seja de quem for* (seja a coisa de quem for) *sejam de quem forem* (sejam as coisas de quem forem); 
também é possível construir a frase com o imperfeito do conjuntivo+imperfeito do conjuntivo: fosse de quem fosse (a coisa); ou fossem de quem fossem (as coisas)

outros exemplos:

 haja o que houver
 venha quem vier  ou venham os que vierem
(tu)faças o que fizeres
(ele) diga o que disser
(nós) digamos o que dissermos
(vocês) estejam onde estiverem
(eles, elas, as coisas) pertençam a quem pertencerem ou sejam de quem forem....

Maralto


----------



## edupa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Faz todo o sentido do mundo estas explicações do Jazyk. Por este "cordão", podemos ter uma idéia de que o Google nem sempre é uma boa referência, pois pesquisei ambas as formas, isto é, "sejam de quem forem" e "sejam de quem for", e os respectivos resultados indico a seguir:
> A primeira -> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente *492* páginas em português sobre "sejam de quem forem".
> A segunda -> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente *1.470 *páginas em português sobre "sejam de quem for".
> 
> Vou re-educar meus ouvidos, pois soava-me melhor a segunda alternativa...


 


O fato de a segunda opção, ao menos em sua busca pelo Google, ser usada 3 vezes mais do que a primeira opção revela que nós falantes já re-organizamos a estrutura em questão. 

Tendo isso em mente, parece ser questão de tempo para que a primeira opção seja considerada arcaica. A mim ela já soa feia pacas...

Abraços


----------



## maralto

edupa said:


> O fato de a segunda opção, ao menos em sua busca pelo Google, ser usada 3 vezes mais do que a primeira opção revela que nós falantes já re-organizamos a estrutura em questão.
> 
> Tendo isso em mente, parece ser questão de tempo para que a primeira opção seja considerada arcaica. A mim ela já soa feia pacas...
> 
> Abraços


Ora bem, Edupa, parece que defende a tese de que devemos escrever conforme se fala...mesmo que se fale mal? E que se escreva consoante escrevem milhares de portugueses, dando erros constantemente e aquilo a que se chama pontapés na gramática? Então, para que serve o Wordreference????


----------



## edupa

maralto said:


> Ora bem, Edupa, parece que defende a tese de que devemos escrever conforme se fala...mesmo que se fale mal? E que se escreva consoante escrevem milhares de portugueses, dando erros constantemente e aquilo a que se chama pontapés na gramática? Então, para que serve o Wordreference????[/quote]
> 
> 
> Para podermos trocar idéias. Aprendo muito com opiniões divergentes.
> 
> Não vai caber aqui, nem quero resposta sua nesse sentido. Mas sugiro que, das próximas vezes, defina melhor o que chama de "falar mal", "erro" e "pontapés gramaticais". Mas defina mesmo! Me soam frases generalizadas e por demais simplificadas sobre fenômenos que na verdade encerram conceitos complexos e riquíssimos, que merecem investigação científica e opinião abalizada.
> 
> Como eu não tenho capacidade alguma para oferecer ciência tampouco emitir opinião abalizada (embora eu fale pelos cotovelos), a internet tem me ajudado muito neste sentido.
> 
> Abraços


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado pelas respostas!

Eu coloquei esta questão por ver que já foi "aceite" (mas mal, pelos vistos) pela maioria dos falantes a forma sem concordância de tempo verbal/impessoal... às vezes, pomos em causa a lógica por ouvirmos/vermos tantas vezes ser dito/escrito o erro...


----------



## maralto

Para podermos trocar idéias. Aprendo muito com opiniões divergentes.

Não vai caber aqui, nem quero resposta sua nesse sentido. Mas sugiro que, das próximas vezes, defina melhor o que chama de "falar mal":

*«a gente fazemos assim»; o correcto seria: «nós fazemos assim» ou «a gente faz assim»* *isto é também um *"erro" *e um pontapé na* *gramática*. "pontapés gramaticais". Mas defina mesmo! *Está definido?* *Claro* *que* *frases deste tipo contêm muitíssimo interesse sociológico e  dão azo às mais variadas especulações linguísticas...mas, caro/a Edupa, eu não poderia traduzir We do this way para  A GENTE FAZEMOS ASSIM...*

 Me soam frases generalizadas e por demais simplificadas sobre fenômenos que na verdade encerram conceitos complexos e riquíssimos, que merecem investigação científica e opinião abalizada.

Como eu não tenho capacidade alguma para oferecer ciência tampouco emitir opinião abalizada (embora eu fale pelos cotovelos), a internet tem me ajudado muito neste sentido.

Abraços[/quote]

Abraços também


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Tendo isso em mente, parece ser questão de tempo para que a primeira opção seja considerada arcaica.


Como pode ser arcaica, se ainda se usa? E porque é que se tem de aceitar _só uma_ versão?


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Como pode ser arcaica, se ainda se usa? E porque é que se tem de aceitar _só uma_ versão?


 

Veja só, Out: eu disse "parece ser questão de tempo". Em good old English, eventually "it will".



Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, desculpe, parece que li demasiado nas suas palavras.


----------



## jazyk

> Tendo isso em mente, parece ser questão de tempo para que a primeira opção seja considerada arcaica. A mim ela já soa feia pacas...


Está longe de ser arcaica. Como você pode fazer especulações tão abrangentes sobre uma língua que é falada por mais de 200 milhões de pessoas. Por isso odeio generalizações. Eu simplesmente disse que era _forem _(que me veio espontaneamente à mente e outra opção me pareceu estranhíssima) e depois vi se achava uma explicação para a minha intuição, e dei-a. Então quer dizer que a minha intuição não vale de nada? Ainda mais se ela é respaldada por uma grande tradição gramatical e lógica. Se é como você acha, que tudo vale, por que você ainda observa as normas da ortografia quando escreve aqui e não inventa o seu próprio jeito de escrever, já que a gramática lhe causa tanta ojeriza? Se tudo vale e todo o mundo tem tanta certeza de tudo e ninguém mais tem dúvidas, o que fazemos este bando de palhaços aqui? Por que não desligamos o computador e vamos fazer algo mais proveitoso?


----------



## maralto

Bravo, Jazyk!!!!!!


----------



## edupa

jazyk said:


> Está longe de ser arcaica. Como você pode fazer especulações tão abrangentes sobre uma língua que é falada por mais de 200 milhões de pessoas. Por isso odeio generalizações. Eu simplesmente disse que era _forem _(que me veio espontaneamente à mente e outra opção me pareceu estranhíssima) e depois vi se achava uma explicação para a minha intuição, e dei-a. Então quer dizer que a minha intuição não vale de nada? Ainda mais se ela é respaldada por uma grande tradição gramatical e lógica. Se é como você acha, que tudo vale, por que você ainda observa as normas da ortografia quando escreve aqui e não inventa o seu próprio jeito de escrever, já que a gramática lhe causa tanta ojeriza? Se tudo vale e todo o mundo tem tanta certeza de tudo e ninguém mais tem dúvidas, o que fazemos este bando de palhaços aqui? Por que não desligamos o computador e vamos fazer algo mais proveitoso?


 


Oi, Jazyk. Tudo bom? 

Minha especulação foi baseada em um fato importante: três vezes mais falantes, segundo a pesquisa do Google feita pelo Ricardo Tavares, preferem "sejam de quem for" a "sejam de que forem". Obviamente esse é apenas um indicador, sem nenhuma estatística. Mas o triplo de resultados a mais a favor de uma estrutura é, no mínimo, um indicador relevante, especialmente em uma ferramenta tão democrática e espontânea quanto o Google.

E essa dúvida (sejam de quem for X sejam de quem forem) é deveras comum. Por que seria?

O mesmo Ricardo Tavares ficou surpreso com o fato de "seja de quem forem" ser a opção considerada como "correta" (seja lá o que "correto" siginifica, pois até agora a gente não se habilitou a definir a noção de correto -- eu sei, dá muito trabalho...). E a reação do Ricardo Tavares também é típica da maioria dos falantes: é melhor eu "acostumar os meus ouvidos" ao que é "correto".

Lembra-se da minha anedotinha sobre as pessoas prenderem a respiração de modo que alguém anote em seu livro que os humanos por natureza não respiram? Eis ali um exemplo, Jazyk. Fruto da distorção que há séculos bombardeia a cabeça das pessoas. Acredite: em termos científicos, ainda estamos na Idade Média lingüísitica.

Pois veja só o que você escreveu:



> Então quer dizer que a minha intuição não vale de nada? Ainda mais se ela é respaldada por uma grande tradição gramatical e lógica.


 
Então a maioria esmagadora dos falantes não vale nada, mas o que está escrito num livro é a lei? 

Por favor, diga que estou enganado, mas isso beira a acreditar que o ser-humano só começou se manifestar lingüisticamente no dia em que alguém escreveu um livro chamado "gramática"! Além do que, lógica não é nem de longe uma boa referência para explicarmos a linguagem humana. Língua não é matemática. E há quem argumente que a matemática não é lógica. Que dirá a língua. Procures lógica na língua e ficarás frustrado.

Por mais que você esperneie, grite e xingue, "de quem forem" parece mesmo estar com seus dias contados, Jazyk. E não adianta ficar bravo comigo, não. Eu sou apenas um dos milhões de falantes que _*mandam*_ na língua. Duro, né?

Há outros excessos em sua fala, excessos por sinal assaz interessantes do ponto de vista lingüístico. Mas fiquemos por aqui.

Abraços, Jazyk!


*Em tempo*: Ricardo Tavarez, por favor não tome como ataque a você o que aqui comentei sobre seu post. Muito pelo contrário: gosto demais de ler o que você escreve.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu percebi algo de errado em _"sejam de quem for"_ assim que li. Acho que é uma questão de hábito. O mesmo hábito que nos faz considerar correto (e é, de fato, socialmente correto, no Brasil) dizer _vi ele_. A palavra _forem _é mesmo meio feia de se falar. Notem que nesses casos a forma gramatical não soa estranha: _"estejam onde estiverem"_, _"digam o que disserem"_,_ "venham de onde vierem",_ _"façam o que quiserem"._


----------



## Alandria

Um caso parecido, mas que é aceito por vários gramáticos no Brasil, é o uso de "a maioria deles fazem", concordândia com os elementos que formam o conjunto.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vejo excesso dos dois lados, tanto no campo dos Fanáticos da Gramática quanto na ONG "Liberdade Total para os Falantes". Imagino um confronto em via pública, com choque de polícia no meio, xingamentos, faixas, bandeiras, caras pintadas. 

Voltando à questão _sejam quem for_ vs. _sejam quem forem_, gostaria de propor, com a serenidade possível neste momento de grande convulsão entre nós todos, que consideremos o _sejam quem for_ como uma *silepse*. Que lhes parece? "Silepse" é uma palavra bonita, elegante, que pode agradar à turma dos Fanáticos da Gramática justamente por soar com ares científicos, e pode, também, satisfazer a sanha da galera da LibTotal, por legitimar uma fórmula que eles julgam preferida pelo _vox populi at large_, como eles gostam de dizer.

Vamos lá, minha gente! Silepse, então? Estamos combinados? Vamos lá, digam algo!


----------



## maralto

Tem toda a razão, Dom Casmurro! 
Aprovo: SILEPSE! Pronto, já disse...
No entanto, creio que não há fanatismo nenhum nas regras...é uma mera questão de organização...ora e se não existissem regras de trânsito? Seria a BABEL completa!

Queria apenas acrescentar que a minha pesquisa google (páginas de Portugal) deu 2.810.000 para _sejam de quem forem_ e 2.520.000 para _seja de quem for..._

As línguas nascem, vivem e morrem, é óbvio...e talvez comecem a morrer quando os falantes começam a introduzir uma sobrecarga grande de alterações...Não foi isso que aconteceu com o Latim? (só para dar um exemplo) Não foi a sua adulteração que deu origem aos linguajares romances? E, a pouco e pouco, lentamente, lá surgiram línguas (organizadas) tão belas como o francês, o castelhano, o catalão e...o português...

Creio que não vale a pena uma batalha campal por causa disso...E há falantes e falantes...Sinceramente, e é apenas gosto pessoal, prefiro ouvir dizer «a gente faz assim» ou «fazemos assim» do que «a gente fazemos assim»...a gente é um sujeito singular...nós, um sujeito plural...e um mais um são dois, embora, metafisicamente, um dia, todos sejamos UM!
Abraços a todos,
Maralto


----------



## jazyk

A silepse só é possível quando há concordância nocional, quando a concordância não se faz com o sujeito gramatical da frase mas sim com aquilo que ele representa (_a maioria das pessoas fazem_ citado pela Alandria é um bom exemplo. Apesar de _a maioria_ ser singular, como há idéia de pluralidade, também se admite o verbo no plural, mormente quando se deseja salientar a importância que cada um dos membros tem em determinado assunto). Isso não se observa na frase original do Portvcale.



> O mesmo Ricardo Tavares ficou surpreso com o fato de "seja de quem forem" ser a opção considerada como "correta" (seja lá o que "correto" siginifica, pois até agora a gente não se habilitou a definir a noção de correto -- eu sei, dá muito trabalho...).


Trabalho nenhum. Só tive de me levantar da cadeira, pegar o dicionário na estante e transcrever-lhe o que encontrei: Adj. Isento de erros; exato, irrepreensível. Agora definamos erro: correção, inexatidão; desvio de bom caminho, desregramento, falta. Definamos desregramento: falta de regularidade ou de regra, descomedimento.



> Então a maioria esmagadora dos falantes não vale nada, mas o que está escrito num livro é a lei?


Não é esmagadora. Seria esmagadora se fosse _indiscutível, irretorquível, irrefutável. _Um terço de pessoas que não se expressam assim não pode ser desconsiderado. Uma esmagadora maioria de pessoa apoiou Hitler, e vejam o que ele fez. Já se disse que toda unanimidade é burra. Além disso, deixei-me guiar pelo meu ouvido quando li a frase e depois lhe achei uma justificativa de incorreção, justificativa, aliás, que você não tem dado. Você só pede definições, explicações, etc., mas não oferece nenhuma. Explique-nos então porque a "sua" versão, que você quer impor, é preferível à "minha", em termos científicos, como você gosta tanto de vociferar. Só dizer que dois terços falam assim não me convence de jeito nenhum, você terá de fazer muito melhor do que isso.



> Por favor, diga que estou enganado, mas isso beira a acreditar que o ser-humano só começou se manifestar lingüisticamente no dia em que alguém escreveu um livro chamado "gramática"! Além do que, lógica não é nem de longe uma boa referência para explicarmos a linguagem humana. Língua não é matemática. E há quem argumente que a matemática não é lógica. Que dirá a língua. Procures lógica na língua e ficarás frustrado.


Que informação estapafúrdia! Eu sou poliglota e diplomado em Letras. É claro que eu sei a que a língua surgiu primeiro e a gramática (o livro) veio depois para tentar explicar o que acontecia. Mas como eu não posso manifestar-me com relação a uma frase que encontro não-idiomática e agramatical, e não me estou deixando levar por puro prescritivismo, mas por descritivismo mesmo, aquilo que eu julgo possível vindo da boca de uma pessoa que falou português a sua vida inteira. Eu como falante de português repilo a oração original e já fundamentei a minha resposta. Falta você fundamentar a sua. _Procura _(imperativo) em vez de_ procures lógica na língua e ficarás frustrado_(esta sua frase também é marginal, eu como falante nativo e esclarecido da língua portuguesa a repilo, e não o faço porque diz um livro, mas é o que me diz a minha intuição, ou a minha intuição não é válida, só é valido o que afirma a maioria "esmagadora" no Google?)



> Lembra-se da minha anedotinha sobre as pessoas prenderem a respiração de modo que alguém anote em seu livro que os humanos por natureza não respiram? Eis ali um exemplo, Jazyk. Fruto da distorção que há séculos bombardeia a cabeça das pessoas. Acredite: em termos científicos, ainda estamos na Idade Média lingüísitica.


Argumento absurdo como todos os demais e sem esclarecimentos. Vale só pelo que é, pela imagem que nos passa e nada mais.



> Por mais que você esperneie, grite e xingue, "de quem forem" parece mesmo estar com seus dias contados, Jazyk. E não adianta ficar bravo comigo, não. Eu sou apenas um dos milhões de falantes que _*mandam*_ na língua. Duro, né?


Não estou esperneando, nem gritando, nem xingando, simplesmente respondi à dúvida do nosso amigo Portvcale, e acho que, apesar de toda a sua interferência, ele já tomou a decisão certa baseado na minha opinião abalizada. E quem é você para dizer que manda na língua? Aí você está tomando uma atitude dos "gramatiqueiros de plantão", a quem você constantemente ataca, de que a língua tem dono. Você manda na língua tanto quanto eu. Não entendo por que a sua opinião, que você já afirmou não ser abalizada, tem mais peso do que a minha. A minha, como já referi, pelo menos é baseada não só em intuição, mas também em justificativas e explicações plausíveis e lógicas, você pode espernear, gritar e xingar, mas é isso. No fim das contas você ainda é julgado pelo modo em que se veste e pela forma como se expressa e é julgado para bem ou para mal, quer você queira quer não. Já dei esse exemplo em outra situação e não vou repeti-lo.



> Há outros excessos em sua fala, excessos por sinal assaz interessantes do ponto de vista lingüístico. Mas fiquemos por aqui.


Vamos a eles. Não passe vontade.

O que me espanta de gente como você é que apesar de vocês mostrarem tanto desprezo pela língua portuguesa (e adorarem, cultivarem a inglesa, como é o seu caso), insistem em se expressar em bom português. Por que não fazem aquilo que defendem? Por que não vocês mesmos não começam a revolução que propugnam? Ě pura covardia?


----------



## edupa

Oi, gente boa!

Alguns esclarecimentos *somente* porque adoro este fórum:



Quando escrevo meus posts, *quase sempre* estou ouvindo uma musiquinha, tenho um incenso aceso (de canela no momento), feliz da vida. Não há nenhuma "sanha" de minha parte, como infelizmente parece insinuar o Dom. Eu AMO discutir sobre língua, entre outras coisas, e, creiam, o faço com o coração cheio de alegria e paixão. Isso tudo, repito, em meio aos impublicáveis Private Messages que continuo a receber.

O Dom também isinua que a palavra silepse, para dar conta de 'de quem for vs. de quem forem', agradaria os "Fanáticos da Gramática" por aludir a um cientificismo. Ora, nada mais anti-científico quanto a Gramática Tradicional, que é um dogma! Try again, Dom... 

Aceitar como "correta" uma estrutura que, embora não conforme com as normas gramaticais tradicionais, é a estrutura vigente ou predominante entre os falantes -- aceitar uma estrutura como 'sejam de quem for' portanto parece ser -- é uma atitude creio eu sensata. Digo isso porque continuo a ouvir eco dos que são contra o 'vale-tudo' -- ou, como diz o Dom, a "Liberdade Total". 

Acontece que alguns do que se opõem ao meu ponto de vista neste thread (continuem a fazê-lo, _please_) em geral falam de uma necessidade de se controlar os falantes, ou então veríamos a derrocada da língua portuguesa. Pois existem publicações e mais publicações de cunho gramatical justamente baseadas na fala real das pessoas. Ninguém ali vê um vale-tudo. As alterações lingüísticas obedecem a um critério complexo que é próprio da natureza da língua.

O vale-tudo, Dom e maralto, não é 'sejam de quem for'. O vale-tudo seria algo assim:

_Eu igreja por gato porta bagunça arrumação._

Obviamente ninguém fala assim, por um simples motivo: nada foi comunicado!

Para a ciência, não há o certo absoluto. Tudo é questionável, todas teorias podem ser derrubadas a qualquer momento. De modo que não existe, em tese, o ego inflado de se levar para o lado pessoal ataques que se dão em nível puramente intelectual. Digo isso para esclarecer que no confronto proposto em tom de piada pelo Dom apenas os radicais da Gramática Tradicional compareceriam. 

*Em tempo*: por mais que eu me esforçasse, eu seria apenas a sujeira da unha encravada no pé dos cientistas, estes que passariam suas vidas debruçados sobre questões como 'sejam de quem for x sejam de quem forem'!



Abraços


----------



## jazyk

> Pois existem publicações e mais publicações de cunho gramatical justamente baseadas na fala real das pessoas. Ninguém ali vê um vale-tudo. As alterações lingüísticas obedecem a um critério complexo que é próprio da natureza da língua.


Então edifique-nos. Estou esperando ansiosamente a explicação. Não tenho absolutamente nada contra aprender. Bem pelo contrário. Só quero que você me convença.


----------



## maralto

_Eu igreja por gato porta bagunça arrumação. _
ESte aglomerado de palavras não tem intenção de comunicar *seja o que for!*

É óbvio que não é disto que falamos...o vale-tudo, dentro do contexto em que falamos, implicaria aceitar:
*hades ver! em vez de hás-de ver! (o Hades era o lugar dos mortos, na Grécia antiga, ou ainda, o deus desse lugar.) *

ou ainda: (embora apenas na escrita se note)
á fruta fresca! Isto significa o quê? que naquele lugar nos podemos sentar à sombra da fruta fresca?.........

E poderia dar milhares de exemplos deste género...

Haja algum bom senso!!!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

jazyk said:


> A silepse só é possível quando há concordância nocional


É só dar um jeitinho que a gente consegue uma "concordância nocional" supimpa. Vamos tentar. A frase original é esta aqui: "Teremos de confiscar todas as peças, sejam de quem for." É só admitir que estamos falando de *um* conjunto de peças ou de *uma* coleção de peças, enfim, qualquer coisa no singular, e pronto: está feita a "concordância nocional". Afinal de contas, para que servem os amigos? Para pôr as coisas no singular nos momentos dificeis em que mais se precisa do conforto e do consolo de uma boa silepse. Não é isso mesmo?


----------



## jazyk

Não, infelizmente não é silepse. Na silepse aparece _explicitamente_ o sujeito gramatical (o resto/a maior/a maior parte/grande parte, Vossa Majestade e quejandos), que não é o caso no seu exemplo.


----------



## maralto

(gr. _syllepsis _‘ato de tomar em conjunto’ + lat. _sillepse_) Termo que identifica a figura de sintaxe baseada num, aparentemente paradoxal, princípio ideológico de concordância gramatical. Também chamada concordância semiótica, sínese ou construção ad sensum, “consiste em relacionar um elemento da frase ao que está implícito e não ao que está explícito na forma de outro elemento” (J.M. Camara, _DLG_). 
​
​​Texto completo aqui.



> 16. No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.


----------



## jazyk

Ótima explicação, Maralto.


----------



## maralto

Obrigada, Jazyk!

mas D. Casmurro fez um bom esforço para chegar à tal concordãncia nocional....

e, se a ideia  de *sejam de quem forem* estivesse assim: *pertençam a quem* *pertencer*? A ideia é exactamente a mesma...mas soa ainda pior do que *sejam de* *quem for...*


----------



## Dom Casmurro

maralto said:


> e, se a ideia de *sejam de quem forem* estivesse assim: *pertençam a quem* *pertencer*? A ideia é exactamente a mesma...mas soa ainda pior do que *sejam de* *quem for...*


Foi isso, exatamente, que eu disse no meu post #2.

Bom, já que não tiveram caridade com a minha silepse, que tal, digamos, hmm... anacoluto? Just wondering... como diria Edupa.


----------



## jazyk

Um anacoluto é uma ruptura na ordem normal da frase. Também não é o caso.


----------



## Macunaíma

A propósito de _silepse_, _concordância_ _nocional_, _concordância_ _semiótica_ , _sínese_ e _construção_ _ad_ _sensum_ , o nome que me ensinaram na escola foi _concordância_ _ideológica_. 

Só pra acrescentar mais uma...


----------



## maralto

Concordo com Jazyk...

Quanto a mim, é um erro de concordância, pura e simplesmente...
Tem razão, D. Casmurro, játinha afirmado o mesmo no seu post 2...
A questão é esta:* as coisas pertencem* a alguém...logo, *pertençam* (as coisas) a quem *pertencerem* (elas, as coisas)...

Imaginemos ainda a continuação da frase:

* sejam de quem forem* (as coisas), *ficarão aqui.* A primeira parte da frase funciona como sujeito, e um sujeito no plural; logo, o verbo ficar tem de estar no plural: *ficarão*. 
Seria impensável dizer: Sejam de quem for as coisas ficará aqui; ou sejam de quem forem as coisas ficará aqui...


----------



## Denis555

Pra mim é mais importante ver o porquê desse "erro". Por que pessoas de ambos os lados do Atlântico usam o singular? Embora que mais brasileiros, como mostra o Google. 
Eu acho que na mente do falante dá vontade de usar o singular porque logo antes vem a pronome QUEM e pensamos que QUEM é o sujeito. A estrutura da frase nos prega uma peça! Poderíamos (por que não?) chamá-lo de *silepse de "antecedente*"!

Sejam de quem for <- se a frase acaba aqui, é como se o "for" quisesse se unir ao "quem". E assim permanecer no singular.
Sejam de quem forem as coisas <- "forem" se une ao seu legítimo dono "as coisas".

Parece ser uma certa característica do QUEM, pois com outros pronomes é pouco provável que isso aconteça, como deixou claro o Macunaíma na postagem #17: _"estejam onde estiverem"_, _"digam o que disserem"_,_ "venham de onde vierem",_ _"façam o que quiserem"._

Talvez por usarmos freqüentemente o QUEM no singular como sujeito: 
Quem cala consente. 
Quem vive no Brasil, conhece os problemas. 
Quem não saberia de uma coisa dessas?


----------



## jazyk

É uma ótima especulação.


----------



## Macunaíma

Denis555 said:


> Eu acho que na mente do falante dá vontade de usar o singular porque logo antes vem a pronome QUEM e pensamos que QUEM é o sujeito. A estrutura da frase nos prega uma peça! Poderíamos (por que não?) chamá-lo de *silepse de "antecedente*"!
> 
> Sejam de quem for <- se a frase acaba aqui, é como se o "for" quisesse se unir ao "quem". E assim permanecer no singular.
> Sejam de quem forem as coisas <- "forem" se une ao seu legítimo dono "as coisas".
> 
> Parece ser uma certa característica do QUEM, pois com outros pronomes é pouco provável que isso aconteça, como deixou claro o Macunaíma na postagem #17: _"estejam onde estiverem"_, _"digam o que disserem"_,_ "venham de onde vierem",_ _"façam o que quiserem"._
> 
> Talvez por usarmos freqüentemente o QUEM no singular como sujeito:
> Quem cala consente.
> Quem vive no Brasil, conhece os problemas.
> Quem não saberia de uma coisa dessas?


 
Denis, para mim você matou a charada. 

Vale também lembrar que a frase _"seja_ _quem_ _for"_ é muito, muito usada, e talvez venha daí a confusão.


----------



## maralto

Macunaíma said:


> Denis, para mim você matou a charada.
> 
> Vale também lembrar que a frase _"seja_ _quem_ _for"_ é muito, muito usada, e talvez venha daí a confusão.


 
Tem razão, Macunaíma; SEJA QUEM FOR é muito utilizado...
A questão é que na frase que temos discutido: *Sejam de quem forem,* trata-se de uma construção diferente, é um duplo conjuntivo....a desinência do verbo ser, no futururo do conjuntivo, plural de eles/elas :-
*EM* quase não se ouve, ao falarmos...


----------



## Vanda

A vírgula foi parar aqui. 
Por favor, aqui continua apenas o assunto do título: seja de quem for(em)...!


----------

